# Epoxy, which brand, and where can I get it?



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey everybody, 
I'm getting a Wet/Dry on Ebay, it has a few cracks and I was gonna "reseal" the whole thing.
I went to the Home Depot here in Jacksonville, Florida and couldn't find any of the Weld-On, which I heard is what people use to melt the acrylic together.Also I don't know, whichdoI use, #2, #3, #6 or what?

Could someone let me know what other thing I could use, like Loctite, or another epoxy/glue/sealant that will work? 
Links please

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There is nothing else you can substitute. You want to find a store near you that sells plastic. they will carry the right stuff. It is just that you went to the wrong store. In effect the Weld-on liquifies the plastic and it then solidifies into a single piece.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Did you find your Weld-on 3? Here is a link to a plastics store if you didn't. It has some info and their own house brand of Weld-on 4. It does not mention the pin method which in repairs is often a useful technique, spreading the cracks for more solvent penetration, then pulling the pins to clamp the crack.

http://www.tapplastics.com/info/adhesives.php?


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

Has anyone tries Devcon 2? It is a two tube pour on plastic epoxy that is completely waterproof and hardens very well. Same thing with Envirotex. My other hobby is making large wooden fishing lures for northern pike and there are two requirements for the top and final coat on the lure. it must be completely waterproof to protect the wood and the paint job, and it must be strong enough to with stand the impact of the pike's jaws and there very sharp teeth. I think I you gave that a pour it would work. Here are some links.

http://www.devcon.com/products/products ... milyid=179

http://www.eti-usa.com/consum/envtex/envlite.htm


----------

